# Why do cuts stop fights when the fights want to continue...



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Just watched the Babalu vs. Southworth fight...and the fight was stopped via cut...

can someone please explain to me why these fights are stopped when a fighter is competent and feels he can continue safely? I mean, he may not be 100%, like your not after any strike...the some blood in your eyes probably makes this worse...okay....but then you look at a fight like Marquart/Leites where Leites was smashed w/ a very hard knee to a downed opponent...he was visibly not the same after the knee....yet the doctor said he was okay....

southworth wanted to continue, what is the danger of a cut ? bleeding in the eye and risk of fighters getting KO'd? doesn't a smaller punch to the face put you at more risk of getting KO'd too? 

is it a health thing? cuz i really don't know....someone please tell me


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Bobby's cut was a lot deeper than what we saw. Whatever they did to stop the bleeding stopped working as soon as the cutman started messing with it. He would have had blood everywhere, not to mention the stitchwork that would be needed. Fair call, but still very unfortunate.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Doctors know when a cut is dangerous better than what the fighter knows. The fighter's safety comes before anything else. We can't just insist on letting the fight continue if the fighter feels he can or someone will be severly injured. I mean, Tim Sylvia insisted that his arm wasn't broken.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

so does having a deep cut risk anything tho? it's like the guy is gonna stick his finger in there and peel his skin off....

joe daddy vs. penn, he had blood all over his face, in his eyes...that fight went on....so it can't be the blood in the eyes argument

edit - okay biowza, what risk does having a deep cut have? and i'm not trying to be an ass, i actually dont know


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The doctor call it or the referee do? 
Sherk/Florian and Koscheck/Lytle were way worse in terms of blood (in the eyes) but they went on.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Are the fights up yet? I've been working on papers all night, so I missed the event


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

okay, so the blood in the eyes isn't it...cuz i've heard either rogan or goldy say something to the likes of "he's got blood in his eyes and I don't think he's able to defend himself 100%...it's over"....

so there must be something more dangerous about a deeper cut?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> so does having a deep cut risk anything tho? it's like the guy is gonna stick his finger in there and peel his skin off....
> 
> joe daddy vs. penn, he had blood all over his face, in his eyes...that fight went on....so it can't be the blood in the eyes argument
> 
> edit - okay biowza, what risk does having a deep cut have? and i'm not trying to be an ass, i actually dont know


Well a deep cut has a few health risks (I'm not a doctor, just guessing the risks)

Internal Damage- Deep cuts where you can actually see the bone run the risk of messing up all the innards of a person. Not just damage to the bone, but all the veins and nerves that run in that area can be severly damaged with additional strikes to the open wound.

Blood loss- Not always an issue with cuts, but open wounds run the risk of making the person lose a lot of blood which is bad for obvious reasons. Bursting arteries is dangerous as well, and they can be achieved if a cut is left open and more punishment is added.

Germs and infection- I understand that fighters are thoroughly medically examined before and after fights, but open wounds could still get infected. Things like sweat and hair could possibly infect the wound which once again is bad for obvious reasons. 

Tissue damage- This might be of little concern to the fighter if he doesn't care what he looks like, but scar tissue can affect people pretty badly. It needs to be kept to a minimum for fighters for the sake of health.

This is all I can think of right now, but yeah you get the point.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bio basically hit it spot on. rep+


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I think it is mainly the blood in the eyes - those cases where the fight has continued, ref/doctor thinks the blood isn't in the eyes, in disagreement with Rogan/whoever.

Though fighting on with a cut could make it bigger, I think when the cut is large then blood in the eyes or not they stop, I'm thinking specifically of the Fed v Nog fight that was stopped.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Also in some cases cuts too close to the eye if they get too big can cause serious damage to your eyes.

That's why a cut on the forehead while it bleeds a lot won't stop a fight while a cut right over the eye even if it's not bleeding very much will because it put's your long term health at risk.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

Because if there is a repeated blow to the area of the cut, there is a serious chance of infection and/or tissue damage that could develop into god knows what.

You can't be too careful with this and I'd never, ever get pissed off about a fight being stopped because of a cut. It's justified (take it from a former medic).


----------

